# Woodcut Coring Sysyem



## ironman123 (May 15, 2016)

Has anyone used this coring system? I have seen a few youtube videos of it and it seem to look and work as
good as any other. Priced around 380.00.


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

I have it. Don't use it much but it works when I do/did use it


----------



## David Hill (May 15, 2016)

Can't help ya on that---I have the McNaughton & like it just fine.


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2016)

@Tclem you don't need it to make knives or hair sticks. Maybe you should consider forging the cutters into knives or some other option.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2016)

I use the Oneway Coring System which is the same basic idea as that one and like it. The one you're looking at is probably easier to setup and get rolling with (That's my one complaint with the Oneway, takes a lot of dinking around to set it up each time)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> @Tclem you don't need it to make knives or hair sticks. Maybe you should consider forging the cutters into knives or some other option.


Yeah I don't use it lol


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I use the Oneway Coring System which is the same basic idea as that one and like it. The one you're looking at is probably easier to setup and get rolling with (That's my one complaint with the Oneway, takes a lot of dinking around to set it up each time)


I've had both. It is easier

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2016)

Tony you going to hang on to it or have you thought about selling/trading it for wood?


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony you going to hang on to it or have you thought about selling/trading it for wood?


I sold my other one to dunc so I'm hanging on to this one. Actually have a big cherry blank I need to core out soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I sold my other one to dunc so I'm hanging on to this one. Actually have a big cherry blank I need to core out soon


... and I've used it about as much as you did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> ... and I've used it about as much as you did



I sold the two curved blades to DKMD, they were too large a diameter for the stuff I can turn; bought the smaller curved blades (one size down from "jumbo") but haven't used them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2016)

Bit the bullet and ordered the Woodcut Bowl Saver System yesterday. We will see how it works out soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered the Woodcut Bowl Saver System yesterday. We will see how it works out soon.


----------



## Corjack (May 18, 2016)

It is what I use, I have cored about 75 bowls with mine. Seems to get the job done, short learning curve, no complaints.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2016)

I'm expecting a full review at SWAT Ray!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 18, 2016)

So, anyone chime in here - how much HP is required to do this? I have a Rikon mini, but I turn 12" bowls often. I would love to get an extra blank out of these rather than a basket of chips.


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2016)

They told me for 12" swing, 3/4 HP would be ok.


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2016)

I use mine on my old craftsman 1 hp and have cored out 14"-15" bowls


----------



## Jim Beam (May 19, 2016)

Hmmm, my mini has a 1/2 hp motor. Plus I'm pretty crafty.... Might be able to do this.


----------



## Corjack (May 19, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Hmmm, my mini has a 1/2 hp motor. Plus I'm pretty crafty.... Might be able to do this.


The worst thing that could happen, is it might give you an excuse to buy a bigger lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 19, 2016)

::


----------



## ironman123 (May 20, 2016)

Got the rig in this evening. Just been reading the booklet and putting parts together and watching the CD. Hopefully tomorrow on the lathe and play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corjack (May 20, 2016)

Just remember to take your time, yet be decisive in your feeding of your cutter into the wood. Also it makes a bit of racket, do not be alarmed, and wear ear protection seems to help me concentrate on the task at hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

